# WAGO 750-841 IP Adresse vergeben



## 12345x (3 April 2008)

Hi, hab folgendes Anliegen
Ich hab hier die oben genannte Steuerung vor mir liegen und will ihr eine IP zuweisen. Wenn ich nun mit BootP Server eine Adresse aufspielen will passiert nichts. Ich denk das die Steuerung intern das Blockt. Kann man irgentwie die vorhabndene IP Adresse der Steuerung auslesen, damit ich das über den Browser umstellen kann?

evtl. hab ich auch die _bootptab.txt_ Datei vom BootP Server falsch konfiguriert, was ich nicht glaub.

```
# bootptab.txt: database for bootp server
#
# Blank lines and lines beginning with '#' are ignored.
#
# Legend:
#    first field -- hostname (not indented)
#    bf -- bootfile
#    bs -- bootfile size in 512-octet blocks
#    cs -- cookie servers
#    df -- dump file name
#    dn -- domain name
#    ds -- domain name servers
#    ef -- extension file
#    gw -- gateways
#    ha -- hardware address
#    hd -- home directory for bootfiles
#    hn -- host name set for client
#    ht -- hardware type
#    im -- impress servers
#    ip -- host IP address
#    lg -- log servers
#    lp -- LPR servers
#    ns -- IEN-116 name servers
#    ra -- reply address
#    rl -- resource location protocol servers
#    rp -- root path
#    sa -- boot server address
#    sm -- subnet mask
#    sw -- swap server
#    tc -- template host (points to similar host entry)
#    td -- TFTP directory
#    to -- time offset (seconds)
#    ts -- time servers
#    vm -- vendor magic number
#    Tn -- generic option tag n
#
# Be careful about including backslashes where they're needed.  Weird (bad)
# things can happen when a backslash is omitted where one is intended.
# Also, note that generic option data must be either a string or a
# sequence of bytes where each byte is a two-digit hex value.
#
# Example of entry with no gateway
Test:ht=1:ha=XXXXXXXXXXXX:ip=192.168.0.10:
# Example of entry with gateway
# The gateway address must be inserted in hexadecimal
# after the T3 parameter
# hamburg:ht=1:ha=0030DE000003:ip=10.1.254.203:T3=0A.01.FE.01:
```
*MAC Adresse ist zensiert

MfG


----------



## repök (3 April 2008)

Du schaltest den Koppler doch aus und wieder ein?
EDIT: BOOTP sollte auf dem angeschlossenen PC laufen!


----------



## 12345x (3 April 2008)

Meine vorgehensweise:

- Ich gebe meinem PC eine Feste IP -> 192.168.0.11
- Ich verbinde mich mit der Stuerung über Ethernet und Schalte die Steuerung ein
- Wenn die Steuerung fertig gebootet hat öffne ich BootP mit der oben genannten Text-Datei/Einstellungen und starte das Prog.
Folgendes Bild ergibt sich und aendert sich auch nicht mehr:







- Nach ca. 10 sek schalte ich die SPS kurz spannungsfrei und starte sie anschliessend wieder.
- Im BootP passiert nach wie vor nichts
- nun probier ich die SPS anzupingen bzw. im browser aufzurufen, aber beides ohne Erfolg :/

Sind doch die richtigen Schritte?

Ich hab das dumpfe gefühl, dass die SPS schon eine IP fest stehen hat, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich die auslesen kann.
Das ganze würde auch über die Seriale Schnittstelle gehen, nur hab ich so eine alte nicht mehr. Wieso das ganze nicht über USB realisiert wird, k.a.


----------



## repök (3 April 2008)

Also ich habe das schon ein paar mal so wie du es beschrieben hast gemacht. Und es hat immer funktioniert. Wenn es nicht funktioniert hat, hat es meist an der falsche MAC-Adresse bzw. ein Fehler bei der IP gelegen. 
Vorschlag: Kommentier doch mal die Zeile TEST:ht=.... aus und nimm dafür die Zeile von Wago die mit Hamburg beginnt. Die sollte doch auf jeden fall funktionieren.


----------



## repök (3 April 2008)

Was mir gerade noch so einfällt : Wie sieht es aus mit Firewall und ähnlichem?


----------



## Controllfreak (3 April 2008)

Du hast nicht zufällig ein Programmierkabel zur Hand?

Falls doch kannst Du mit dem WAGO-Tool Ethernet Settings die IP verändern


----------



## 12345x (3 April 2008)

Firewall ist deaktiviert und ein Seriales Programmierkabel liegt zwar neben mir, nur hab ich keinen Anschluss am Notebook.

Habs gerade mit der 'WAGO Zeile' probiert, kein Erfolg.
---
Was mich noch iritiert, die NS LED blinkt (LINK-LED läuchtet), im Handbuch steht dazu:
-> Link-LED:
_Verbindung zu physikalischem Netzwerk ist vorhanden 
_-> NS-LED:
_Es besteht keine Verbindung (MODBUS/TCP oder Ethernet/IP).

_Hinzu kommt noch, dass die I/O- LED den Fehlercode 1-10 ausgibt, welcher diese Bedeutung hat:
_Pufferspannungsausfall Echtzeituhr (RTC)
Stellen Sie die Uhr und erhalten Sie die Versorgungsspannung des Buskopplers für mindestens 15 Minuten zwecks Aufladung des Goldcaps aufrecht.
_Wird wohl nicht so dramatisch sein


----------



## drfunfrock (3 April 2008)

Man benötigt ein Patchkabel bei direkter Verbindung. Wenn man die Wago aber an einen Switch koppelt, an dem auch der PC angekoppelt ist, fällt das natürlich weg.


----------



## repök (3 April 2008)

Sind am K-Bus Klemmen und Abschluss vorhanden? Da solls denn auch schwierigkeiten geben , wenn nicht  vorhanden.
Die Uhr kannst du ja erst stellen, wenn dein Koppler die richtige IP gefressen hat. Und wie drfunfrock das schon sagte, entweder CrossOver-Kabel oder Switch, und ich denke da liegt der Hund begraben. Weil BootP wartet auf eine Antwort vom Koppler.


----------



## 12345x (3 April 2008)

Ich hab das WAGO ETHERNET StarterKit 2 (510 376 07). Klemmen und Abschlussklemme vorhanden. Diesbezüglich bringt er mir auch keinen Fehlercode.
Zum Kabel, da verwende ich 2 Patch- Kabel (1 langes Cat.5 o. 1 kurzes Cat.7) und wie oben beschrieben direkt zur SPS. Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass mein Laptop automatisch erkennt, ob ein Patch- oder eben ein Cross- Kabel benötigt wird und worauf er dementsprechend die Adern 'Kreuzt' oder eben nicht.

Ich müsste daheim noch ein CrossOverKabel rum liegen haben, evtl. mit diesem probieren :|
  Ich bedank mich vor erst bei euch

*-------
Edit:
*Ich weis nicht was ich gemacht hab, aber gerade stand das im BootP:





Die erste MAC adresse ist vom WLAN; kein wunder, dass es darüber nicht funktioniert. Jetzt kommts, die zweite MAC- Adresse, ist laut ipconfig /all nicht meine ! Ich hab keinen blassen schimmer welche MAC Adresse das ist!!
*Edit2:
*Entwarnung, die zweite MAC Adresse ist von nem anderen Laptop.

Kann ich irgentwie routen festlegen, da ich die WLAN Karte (192.168.2.XXX) und die LAN Karte (192.168.0.XXX) aktiv hab. Wie es aussieht, nutzt das BootP Programm nur (!) meine WLAN Karte.


----------



## Znarf (3 April 2008)

Hallo

Vielleicht ist das BootpProtokoll ja auch deaktiviert?

Man soll es ja nach einstellen der IP-Adresse deaktivieren lt Handbuch.

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## 12345x (4 April 2008)

Znarf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Vielleicht ist das *BootpProtokoll *ja auch *deaktiviert*?
> 
> ...



 Das hab ich gemeint!
Wie kann ich nun herausfinden, welche IP evtl. in der Steuerung steht, damit ich das Protokoll aktivieren kann.

Am Kabel liegts definitiv nicht, hab soeben ein Cross Over Kabel benutzt. Gleiches Resultat wie mit dem Patch Kabel, nichts passiert!


----------



## Znarf (4 April 2008)

Hallo

Ich denke es hilft nur noch das serielle Kabel zur Einstellung der IP-Adresse und das Programm 
"WAGO Ethernet Settings"

Gruß

Andreas



> Sie können das Programm „WAGO Ethernet Settings“ kostenlos von der CD
> „ELECTRONICC Tools and Docs“ (Art.-Nr.: 0888-0412-0001-0101) oder
> von den WAGO-Internetseiten unter www.wago.com, "Service ​
> 
> ...



​


----------



## 12345x (4 April 2008)

Ist echt lustig, es funktioniert jetzt .

Hab jetzt einen Asbach Uralt PC aufgestellt, der eine Serielle- Schnittstelle hat und mit WAGO Ethernet Settings + Programmierkabel die IP aufgespielt.
Und wie Znarf und ich vermutet haben, lag es am BootpProtokoll, welches deaktiviert war.

Thx an alle!


----------

